# Loki in Motion (Again!!)



## Loki (Oct 15, 2005)

After much delay, another Krav Maga clip can now be found in the videos section (http://www.martialtalk.com/videos/). This time it's stick defenses. I was in a hurry to get back to instructing and might have goofed here and there, but that's pretty much what it should look like. I demonstrate all three techniques twice, once the way it should work when attacked at high speed, the second time slowly so you can see what I do.

 Watch out for the fast clip when attacked to the knee. It's a doozey %-}.

 Enjoy!


----------



## Sapper6 (Oct 15, 2005)

very cool stuff there!  thanks for posting  .


----------



## RickRed (Oct 15, 2005)

Simple defense, but it looks like your attacking him instead of the other way around.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 15, 2005)

Whats that saying?  'Best Defence is a good offence?"


----------



## Loki (Oct 15, 2005)

RickRed said:
			
		

> Simple defense, but it looks like your attacking him instead of the other way around.


 I'll take simple as a compliment. What we do best ;-)

 Do you mean he's not coming on agressively enough? Part of it is the size I think, I'm taller and heavier than he is. Second is that I perform my techniques aggressively, so many of my training partners are reluctant to attack me many times.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 15, 2005)

You're definitely taking the fight to him! Lots of energy.

I would agree that he wasn't coming on as aggressively as you--some of the swings seemed uncompleted (by him). Try it with a padded stick and a 12 year old cousin.


----------



## Loki (Oct 15, 2005)

Got an accidental double post. Could a mod remove it please?


----------



## Loki (Oct 15, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> You're definitely taking the fight to him! Lots of energy.
> 
> I would agree that he wasn't coming on as aggressively as you--some of the swings seemed uncompleted (by him). Try it with a padded stick and a 12 year old cousin.


 But I love my cousin! 

 Seriously, when I put shin guards on, it's usually for my partner's protection.


----------

